

Google Fail: "Paypal Donation Tracker" - brandnewlow
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=Fyy&q=paypal+donation+tracker&aq=f&oq=&aqi=g-p2g1g-m1

======
brandnewlow
I wanted to add one of those thermometer thingies to a site to monitor
donations to a paypal account. You'd think someone would have a code snippet
for that up somewhere.

Instead every result is for spammy-looking blogs selling licenses to use their
code snippets.

